# Flourish Excel Dosing



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*If I wanted to kill the staghorn in my 20 gallon tank. In your experience how many drops of Flourish Excel should I do a day? And for a regular basis how much should I be dosing.

Its a 20 gallon densely planted. 

*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a link that might help you out
Staghorn algea problems.
I think you would want to dose 2 ML per day for normal dosing and about 3 ML's per day for algea problems, I am not positive on those dosing amounts. I believe you can also use H2O2 for spot treatment.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Alright thank you. Ive been using FlourinAxis and just now switched to FlourishExcel. Ill start with 3ML's a day. Because of the chemical that kills algae, is this chemical harmful to shrimp and other inverts? Had any deaths before?*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have never had any problems with my shrimp at standard dosing but I have never dosed heavy for algea so I cant answer that for you sorry


----------



## johnnygstacks (Apr 16, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *If I wanted to kill the staghorn in my 20 gallon tank. In your experience how many drops of Flourish Excel should I do a day? And for a regular basis how much should I be dosing.
> 
> Its a 20 gallon densely planted.
> 
> *


why not purchase a Siamese Algae Eater? should be twice as cheap as buying the smallest bottle of excel. Staghorn usually appears w high ammonia levels, so maybe do a water change, and i don't know if u run CO2, but adding a DIY to a 20 gal should help your plants outcompete the staghorn


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

johnnygstacks said:


> why not purchase a Siamese Algae Eater?
> should be twice as cheap as buying the smallest bottle of excel. Staghorn usually appears w high ammonia levels, so maybe do a water change, and i don't know if u run CO2, but adding a DIY to a 20 gal should help your plants outcompete the staghorn


*I have 4 true SAE's and they are not eating staghorn. I used liquid testing and my ammonia levels are 0ppm and I also run DIY CO2 with 3 bottles linked in series. I do water changes once every week.

The Excel I bought wasnt just for the algae. But it was half the reason why I got it.*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

are you dosing any else besides the excel


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

archer772 said:


> are you dosing any else besides the excel


*
I used to dose FlourinAxis. Its a carbon source similar to Excel. Except it has never been known to kill algae. Excel has some sort of algaecide ingredient. I dont dose any macro or micro ferts because I figured my mineralized substrate has the adequate amount of minerals. 

I stopped FlourinAxis when I started dosing Excel.

I made a previous post and I already know the answer to the staghorn problem . But I wanted to supplement and help to reduce it faster. The staghorn that is in my tank were along the gravel, on slow growing plants, decorations, and dead plant parts. But it there was never any growing in any shade or on fast growing plants. Only the well lit areas. We all figured it was due to the light because I had 3.5wpg over a 12" high tank. I lowered the lighting wattage and reduced the photoperiod. I saw Excel being sold a at a certain store and it was a "MUST BUY" for me because the LFSs near my area never sold those. I knew it helped kill algae and because it could "kill algae" I wasnt sure about the dose amount and if it harmed inverts or fish fry so I was seeing if anyone knew about the recommended dosing for algae killing and for regular dosing. *


----------

